

Why We Love Narcissists (At First) - njn
http://www.spring.org.uk/2010/02/why-we-loves-narcissists-at-first.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PsychologyBlog+%28PsyBlog%29

======
Alex3917
I know enough people with NPD to realize that it's a real problem, but at the
same time I suspect a little more narcissism wouldn't be a bad thing for most
people. This whole thing where it's taboo for people to talk about themselves
doesn't seem to be working out for society too well.

------
shrnky
I think we all have the same person in mind when reading the title of this
submission...

~~~
JacobAldridge
I'm flattered that you were thinking of me, though I obviously expected as
much.

